# Sony Vegas, Pinnacle, Premiere



## Nohh (31. Januar 2008)

hi leute,
ich hatte mal vor langer Zeit ein gutes Programm mitdem man leicht gute Texte in ein Video schneiden kann, also mit Effekten usw... ich kann mich leider nicht mehr errinern welches Tool das war, mit Premiere Pro bin ich nicht so zufrieden, klasse Programm aber wohl doch zu schwer.

Kenn Ihr ein gutes Programm, ich brauche es, weil ich bald einen Kurzfilm (20 Minuten) - Mehr als 2 Stunden Filmmaterial bearbeiten muss...

Wäre cool,
wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Gruß
Euer Nohh


----------



## swffilms (31. Januar 2008)

Du könntest den Windows Movie Maker nehmen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist MAGIX Video Deluxe.
Das wäre aber dann sehr teuer und ist nicht zum "nur in 30min lernen" gedacht"! ^^

mfg,
swffilms


----------



## Nohh (31. Januar 2008)

hi,
nein ich habe ja eine lizenz für adobe premium und sony vegas,
was ist besser, auf vegas kann ich gerade nicht zugreifen wegen sp2


MfG
Kalle


----------



## ink (31. Januar 2008)

Ok, du hast Vegas und Premium?
Aber auf Vegas kannste nicht zugreifen, dann bleibt nur noch...?! 
Vielleicht hilft dir das:
http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter/video_workshop/
Check die für Premiere

Peez

PS: WMM find ich klasse den Tipp


----------



## Nohh (31. Januar 2008)

hi, ja ich will ja sony vegas installieren, habe extra service pack 2 installiert, windows installer und jetzt sagt er mir ich brauch noch framework 3 und visual basic c++, ich also gesagt, herunterladen, später hängt er sich auf, das selbe spiel wenn ich framework 3 installieren auch 3.5, auch schon ausprobiert.  am Schluss bricht er alles ab usw und das Programm muss beendet werden...

Was mache ich falsch?

MfG
Kalle


----------



## darkframe (1. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich bin nicht zu 100% sicher, meine aber, dass zur Installation des .NET Framework 3 das Framework 2 bereits vorhanden sein muss. Falls Du das nicht hast, installiere Version 2 als erstes.

Wenn es dann immer noch Probleme bei der Installation vom NET Framework gibt, wäre es das Sauberste, alle () vorhandenen Framework-Installationen zunächst zu deinstallieren und anschließend neu zu installieren. Dabei ist unbedingt die Reihenfolge einzuhalten. Also zunächst Framework 1, dann 2 und schließlich 3 installiere. Das hat zumindest bei mir alle Framework-Probleme beseitigt.

Ach ja, man sollte auch darauf achten, bei der Installation möglichst nicht die verschiedenen Sprachversionen zu mixen.

Die VBasic oder C++ Runtime-Dateien sollten eigentlich bei der Installation von Vegas automatisch mitinstalliert werden.

Welche Vegas-Version besitzt Du eigentlich? Für die Version 8 ist gerade ein Update auf die Version 8.0b erschienen (Updatelink)  erschienen. Mit XP SP2 sollte Dein Problem jedenfalls nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Nohh (1. Februar 2008)

hi,
ok es läuft jetz tbei mir aber ich hab jetzt einen film, ich sag render as... und er speichert mir nur paar sekunden aus dem film aus irgendeiner filmpassage.... aber ich will natürlich den ganzen film^^.... wie funktioniert das?

p.s. meine version ist auf englisch

MfG
Kalle


----------



## darkframe (2. Februar 2008)

Hi,

wahrscheinlich hast Du im Render-Dialog die Option "Render Loop Region only" (oder wie immer das auch in der Englischen Version heißt) aktiviert. Der Dialog sollte so aussehen wie in dem Bild meiner deutschen Version.


----------

